# Easton Fork problem- EC90 SL -help



## pjxndvm (May 30, 2004)

I just upgraded to an Easton EC 90 SL fork, love it so far but... I have one small problem. The details are I have it on an Litespeed Tuscany with a 1" head tube. So, unlike anything I have seen, there is no attachment for the headset screw on the inside of the steerer tube, but rather a set of two interlocking rings that get tighter as you back the little screw out. And here is the problem, after two rides, have backed the little screw out all it will go, and the rings are still movable around the steerer tube of the fork. Seems to me like I need a longer screw or something. Advice anyone?


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

Your question isn't exactly clear, but here's a wild guess anyway.

If I read you correctly, your spacers (what you call rings? between the stem and the headset?) can still be wiggled/turned with your hands. This suggests you tightened your stem before properly preloading the headset with the cap. Loosen up your stem (so it too, spins) and then adjust your headset using the top bolt. Only when you're done here do you tighten the stem. That will hold everything in place.

Hopefully Kerry will come along in the morning and word this better than I have.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Ditch the bear trap.*

It's clear to me! That's because I've seen Easton's madness.

You are talking about the "beartrap." It's Easton's compression device, and doesn't work so well for many users. I ditched mine, got an FSA compression plug instead, and all was good.

$10 fix...


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

Good point, A.

I, too, chucked Easton's POS on my 90SL, but whatever you replace it with will need proper installation as well.


----------



## pjxndvm (May 30, 2004)

*Thanks a ton!*

Thanks Argentius, its the beartrap deal alright, and I will do as you say and ditch it, you know exactly what I am talking about. I am one compression plug away from peace of mind.


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

*Is this an Easton beartrap?*

I ask this because I just recently installed an EC90 SL fork and it came with this. It installed just fine and this was my first time installing a fork. I just pushed it down into the steerer about an inch and began to turn down on the bolt. It took me a couple of tries to get it right because where this plug began to grab hold was too close to the stem cap not leaving me enough room to adjust the headset. On about the third try I got it to grip at the right spot and adjusted accordingly. It was easy.
View attachment 98699


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

Ken said:


> I ask this because I just recently installed an EC90 SL fork and it came with this. It installed just fine and this was my first time installing a fork. I just pushed it down into the steerer about an inch and began to turn down on the bolt. It took me a couple of tries to get it right because where this plug began to grab hold was too close to the stem cap not leaving me enough room to adjust the headset. On about the third try I got it to grip at the right spot and adjusted accordingly. It was easy.
> View attachment 98699


no, that's not the bear trap


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

The beartrap is an abomination of bike engineering. I could post a picture of the one I had except I threw it into Pearl Harbor. I should have crushed it in a vise so that it can never cause harm again. The Problem Solvers compression plug works well along with the proper height of spacers. I never had any problems with that setup coming loose.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Problem Solvers and FSA are the two commonly available compression plugs that seem to fit the Easton fork. The Reynolds one won't fit, and many other "normal" ones are too big. I have seen some idiots use a starnut. These people are idiots.

I hit my bear trap 32768 times with a big old sledgehammer.

Okay, I just threw it away. But I threw it away _forefully_.

I seem to recall a pic once recently of some random european pro who had still used his, to the shock of the reporter. I'll a see if'n I can find it.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

My Masi came with the Easton EC 90SL and that useless "bear trap" adjusting device.

On one ride, I must have stopped to adjust that thing every five miles. Got an FSA compression plug and all is well. Another failed attempt to answer the question nobody asked.


----------



## Lionel (Nov 22, 2004)

Argentius said:


> Problem Solvers and FSA are the two commonly available compression plugs that seem to fit the Easton fork. The Reynolds one won't fit, and many other "normal" ones are too big. I have seen some idiots use a starnut. These people are idiots.
> 
> I hit my bear trap 32768 times with a big old sledgehammer.
> 
> ...


One of my bike has this ugly looking bear trap installed on it. After reading this thread, I really want to get rid of it as well. I have been trying to find a compatible compression plug but they only seem to exist in 1"1/8. My fork is the EC90SL but in 1". Anybody knows where I can find a 1" compression plug that will work with this?

Thanks


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

Lionel said:


> One of my bike has this ugly looking bear trap installed on it. After reading this thread, I really want to get rid of it as well. I have been trying to find a compatible compression plug but they only seem to exist in 1"1/8. My fork is the EC90SL but in 1". Anybody knows where I can find a 1" compression plug that will work with this?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/index.php?category=1695

http://tinyurl.com/ynujs9


----------



## pjxndvm (May 30, 2004)

*Fsa*

My lbs ordered me an FSA compression plug and will install it for me. The one he had did not fit, and he had to order the right one for the 1" steerer tube. If you need an exact part number from FSA, I am sure I can get it. Also see the previous post's link.


----------

